# Change Oracle SQL Developer theme (add new ones)



## vikkyhacks (May 12, 2012)

I was using MySql Workbench for a while and had to use Oracle SQL Developer as I migrated from MySql to Oracle... 

I found that SQL Developer was the GUI Client for Oracle server, Is there any way i can change the boring theme and add new themes like Mac OS X, XP to it (I KNOW THERE ARE SOME THEMES INSIDE PREFERENCE->LOOK AND FEEL ..... BUT I WANT TO ADD SOMETHING ELSE, THEY ALL SUCK) ... If nothing can be done other than the default ones then can i atleast need to change it to match my windows theme

I would appreciate it if someone helps me out with it on Ubuntu


----------

